# A fond hello!



## Lone Wanderer (Feb 8, 2015)

I am the Lone Wanderer and I am an apprentice writer in typically genre fiction. I like writing and reading Sci-Fi, Military Fiction, Historical Fiction, and Fantasy. My favorite author as of now is George RR Martin and for all my bros from Westeros: R+L=J, y'all know what I'm talking about!

I like forward to receiving and giving feedback for the various young authors here!


----------



## Boofy (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey there! Boofy here.

You'll need ten meaningful posts (Not posts in places like procrastination central) to post your own work. After these ten posts you will also be permitted to update your avatar, signature and other things. There are tons of friendly staff to help you, should you have any queries. The purple names are mentors and can help you with writing quandaries ^^

You seem good fun, hope to see you around the forum, neh? :3


----------



## Guy Faukes (Feb 8, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Lone! 

Martin is an excellent writer and a great inspiration. A lot of his character design, particularly with women is really commendable for fantasy. It's amazing how he made the series to basically put all of the Tolkien clones to shame. 

We have a general Fiction section, with a Horror and Sci Fi sub-forum that may pique your interest (although I see you've already started to dig in there). 

Please, feel free to make yourself at home.


----------



## aj47 (Feb 8, 2015)

Martin wrote one of my fave of all time short stories: Sandkings.

If you haven't read it, DO IT NOW!!!!

My fave author is Bujold.  She just is. Hugos don't lie very often.

Er, welcome!


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey hey, welcome to WF!

Hopefully you'll camp here for awhile. Explore a bit, you'll be sure to find some golden nuggets.

Looking forward to seeing ya around!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Lone Wanderer. You seem to have a large range of reading interests 

Boofy gave you the run down on the ten post rule which also means that you will also be able to post your own creative works (posts in pro central and word games do not count)

Also we have the mentors i purple here that will be more than happy to help with any writing needs you may have.

So look around if you haven't already (I'm late for the ball this time around :lol:  ). Welcome to the forums


----------



## escorial (Feb 8, 2015)

View attachment 7546


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Feb 9, 2015)

I thank you all for the warm welcomes and I look forward to having you read my work and I reading your work

Seems as though I have already incurred the wrath of a might moderator for using a Django Unchained clip in one of my posts (just joking of course, I understand completely why critiques should be in word form only).


----------



## Carly Berg (Feb 9, 2015)

Welcome, Wanderer!


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Feb 9, 2015)

At last I can rip off Fallout: New Vegas and get a badass avatar!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 10, 2015)

...I loved that game...Haha. An awesome avatar indeed.

I see you've already settled in. You'll fit in nicely here, I can tell. Do share your work with us! 

Most of us, myself included, read like ravenous hydras! Anyways, they call me Crowley and I enjoy endless babbling! Don't hesitate to speak with me should the need or desire arise!


----------



## thepancreas11 (Feb 12, 2015)

I swear science fiction and fantasy have turned more young minds to fiction than I can believe, my own included. I have so often thought that if it weren't for a spot of Star Wars, I would never have started in the first place. It can be difficult to transition from that fan fiction style to something more concrete and your own, so I will do what I can to help. Don't hesitate to send me a request for some advice. Any of the people in purple, the mentors, will gladly do the same.

We have a challenge up, an exercise if you will, that is trying to teach people about the importance of painting your scene. It's in the WF challenges section for the time being, though it's on the move in the future. Give it a shot? The important thing is to continue to practice through reading and writing and critiquing, all of which give you a unique and different learning experience to draw from when putting down your own new treads.

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------

